# Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (galaxy)



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Poecilia : Poecilia sp. cf. reticulata (galaxy)


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG another amazing guppy variety!


----------

